# Targets Set, Launch 4/7



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

These puppies go out tomorrow.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good lord - that is gonna crush someone's house!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Are those "prescription" stogies in that box


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

whoever gets their arm blown off by that is a lucky man


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucky receivers! :eeek:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

doogie howser is back at it again. He's gonna get a good smackdown soon though.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Go get 'em Doogie!!!! Get 'em good!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

somebody is going to get hurt!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

THe big one on the bottom is a blockbuster.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Well aint this special, alot noise -:arghhhh:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Go Get Em


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

you could get alot stogies in that drugstore box


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Tuck your head between your legs and kiss your......goodbye!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

that's going to be one heck of a BOOM.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Uhoh!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Bigfoot and the IBB may have started the nuclular arms race all over again...

:lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Give'em hell!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see these! Boom baby!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

doogie dont bite anyone bad


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats alot of AC Grenadeer cigars for some lucky botl


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Bombs Away!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Light up the sky! That is definitely some heavy artillery!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I would post a pic of mine but the wife has my camera. One tac-nuke going out tomorrow aimed at a B.O.T.L. that needs to be put in his place. Plus a few more on Tuesday to make my point clear.

The New York Warriors strike back!!!

COME OUT AND PLAY... (we really need an evil grin icon)


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

DOZER said:


> The New York Warriors strike back!!!
> 
> COME OUT AND PLAY... (we really need an evil grin icon)


Now _that's_ a classic movie!

Look out below ...................


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

canney said:


> you could get alot stogies in that drugstore box


Nope normal amout of stogies. I don't have the arsenal that some people on this board have. One must learn to be creative. the big box is part of a multi person hit.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

don't let Bush get word of your WMD's or you'll find your face on the next print of bycicle playing cards...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I thought you were retired!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I am :errrr: its forgop fault. i was lying low for awhile and then he started talking smack about my NY buddies. i had to rise up. i'm out of boxes right now.:lol:


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

emergency crews are standing by


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

that one on the bottom looks like it could be pretty wicked.


----------

